# Honda HS720 chute clogging



## FrostyBob (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey all, this is my second real winter with the single stage HS720 I bought in Dec 2016, and the chute has an annoying tendency to clog in a variety of temperature and snow conditions....the Goldilocks 10 degrees and powder doesn't happen very often in my part of Illinois.
Not too jazzed about the performance of the scraper either, considering my driveway is in pretty good shape, so it'll grab just long enough to stop forward motion, stopping snow throw, and add to the clogging issue.
PAM in the chute is a temporary fix at best. 
Is anybody else experiencing this, and what are your solutions?
Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF FrostyBob

Did you buy the Honda new ??

.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Mine works great. It is just like using my Toro CCR3650 without the 2-stroke smell. Are you sure the paddles are not worn and the scraper is set correctly. Also are you tipping it forward slightly for the paddles to grip the surface?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I own both 720's and its predecessor, the 520. Check your paddles and scrapper bar. The parts are the same for both models. Either one of these machines with new paddles should pull you faster than you can walk, and be a noticeable effort to hold back the machine if you attempt to hold it stationary when tilted forward. Note this won't be the case on hard packed snow, only fresh snow on concrete. 

PADDLES: As the paddles wear, snow will pile up and just get pushed forward (not making it into the chute with enough force to get out), leading to clogs. Also, the machine won't pull itself and you ahead like it should. Clearance s/b about 3/8" between the bottom of the paddle and the ground. Also use OEM parts; the cheaper ones on Amazon/eBay wear out quickly. Make sure yours are installed correctly too: the double stitched seam should be closest to the NUTS (not the bolt heads), or face the inside of the machine. The non-OEM ones often have a single stitch and are thiner, decreasing performance and consumable life. 

SCRAPPER BAR: A worn scrapper bar will result in snow shooting back under the machine towards your feet. A _really_ worn one will wear down the paddles prematurely, resulting in less force through the chute and thus clogs. It will also wear down the leading metal edges of the machine. I've rebuilt 6 or 7 of these due to owners who don't change the scrapper bar with the paddles every time.

I do 26 properties with a 720 and changed the paddles 7 or 8 times last year. Calgary didn't get the same amount of snow so far this year so I am only on my third set. In the case of a homeowner who only does his own sidewalk and a small 2 car driveway, you should get two seasons/ paddle set and scrapper bar. The 720 does wear out paddles faster than the 520 due to its slightly higher power.

Fluid Film/Pam, etc, all help, but realistically I've never seen a severe clogging issue on the half dozen or so of these machines I've owned that wasn't solved by a paddle swap with new scrapper bar, assuming the engine is performing properly.

Best of luck.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

+1, 

I’m over the specified wear limit on my 720 and it’s performance is continueing to dwindle as the paddles wear. Still a champ just can’t compare to having brand new paddles. I have a new set ready to go on at the end of this season. 

Always replace the scraper amd paddles together.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

My 3 year old HS720 has been clogging up regularly and barely seems to throw much snow. I use it on a concrete driveway and walkway. It doesn’t pull itself very well either, I end up having to “help” it move along. I mounted a vibratory engine timer on it when I bought it and it shows less than 6 hours of run time. Could I have already worn down the paddles?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Short answer, yes. Especially on concrete.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

cuz said:


> My 3 year old HS720 has been clogging up regularly and barely seems to throw much snow. I use it on a concrete driveway and walkway. It doesn’t pull itself very well either, I end up having to “help” it move along. I mounted a vibratory engine timer on it when I bought it and it shows less than 6 hours of run time. Could I have already worn down the paddles?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Your symptoms are textbook for worn paddles. Replace them and the scrapper bar and you'll have an ah-ha moment.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, I sort of figured that, but was in denial. Is there a reputable online source for authentic Honda paddle kits at a decent price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Can't see where you are from. If in the USA Boats.net I hear is good. Amazon does sell OEM, but make sure they are OEM and don't just say "Fits Honda...". The non OEM ones I find are garbage. The part numbers are Auger Kit: 06720-V10-030 and the Scrapper Bar is 76322-V10-020.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, I’m in the US. I found them in stock at the Mower Shop, for $55 for the paddles and scraper blade so I ordered it. 
I am a little confused by the documentation. As far as I can tell, there is no adjustments for the paddles, just replace them. But if someone can explain the scraper bar and if it really matters whether or not it’s adjusted properly? It seems like there’s only a small amount of adjustment available. I took a quick look at mine, and the edge was a bit chewed up. I may have been a bit aggressive with it the first year I had it. I think I was lifting the rear wheels off the ground when using it which could have caused premature wear. 

It seems like the scraper bar is what the back of the blower actually sits on which is different from my 2-stage which has the skid plates to keep the scraper just off the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The scraper bar is spring loaded and only moves up and down 1/4".It allows the machine to travel over uneven surfaces and keep the paddles in contact with the ground.

The paddles are not adjustable and are usually replaced when the wear hole on the rounded edge is not there anymore.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

cuz said:


> Thanks, I’m in the US. I found them in stock at the Mower Shop, for $55 for the paddles and scraper blade so I ordered it.
> I am a little confused by the documentation. As far as I can tell, there is no adjustments for the paddles, just replace them. But if someone can explain the scraper bar and if it really matters whether or not it’s adjusted properly? It seems like there’s only a small amount of adjustment available. I took a quick look at mine, and the edge was a bit chewed up. I may have been a bit aggressive with it the first year I had it. I think I was lifting the rear wheels off the ground when using it which could have caused premature wear.
> 
> It seems like the scraper bar is what the back of the blower actually sits on which is different from my 2-stage which has the skid plates to keep the scraper just off the ground.
> ...


@Grunt are you thinking of a different machine? I don't think there are wear holes on the Honda paddles nor is the scrapper bar spring loaded on the Honda.

@cuz See this thread for more detailed clues as to when to change: HS720 paddles wear limits

The scrapper bar is like the leading edge of a shovel. The wheels SHOULD be off the ground when operating, unlike a 2 stage machine; check videos on YouTube and you will see this is how the machine was designed. Replace the scrapper bar each time. All those bumps and dents allow snow to go underneath. Although rare, I have had one split in my life, and it was one someone had not changed ever and kept reusing. A used scrapper bar is also more prone to catching on ice or other anomalies in the sidewalk. They are inexpensive. There is so little adjustment on them it isn't worth fussing over. The geometry of the machine is such that you install them without adjusting them and your bite or grip on the pavement is controlled by the degree of tilt you apply anyways. I challenge you to see see a difference based on "adjusting" the bar.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

CalgaryPT,
Thanks for all the great info. I was really struggling with how to adjust the scraper bar. After reading all this info I just replaced my paddles and put on the née scraper. I ended up pushing it all the way in, and then pulling it out about the width of a paint stick “just because”. 

I was also struggling because I couldn’t see how it could work without lifting the rear wheels off the ground slightly, so thanks for clearing that up too. 

And, BTW, the paddles I removed were worn down much more than I originally thought. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

cuz said:


> CalgaryPT,
> Thanks for all the great info. I was really struggling with how to adjust the scraper bar. After reading all this info I just replaced my paddles and put on the née scraper. I ended up pushing it all the way in, and then pulling it out about the width of a paint stick “just because”.
> 
> I was also struggling because I couldn’t see how it could work without lifting the rear wheels off the ground slightly, so thanks for clearing that up too.
> ...


Good for you. They are great machines. Happy snowblowing!


----------

